# iphone 4s (very important )



## DaliaJo (Nov 27, 2012)

hello people

if i need to remove purchased app from my iphone for a while
then reinstall it 
did this app will be free or the store will ask me to buy it again

note : i purchase this app from my brother apple ID


plzzzz any idea !!!!


----------



## fluffydemise (Dec 2, 2012)

As long as you still had your brothers account on the phone it should be fine.

Purchases are tied to the account that bought them, you can download and install an app you have purchased as many times as you feel fit. This is also helpful when upgrading/replacing iphones.

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## DaliaJo (Nov 27, 2012)

fluffydemise said:


> As long as you still had your brothers account on the phone it should be fine.
> 
> Purchases are tied to the account that bought them, you can download and install an app you have purchased as many times as you feel fit. This is also helpful when upgrading/replacing iphones.
> 
> ...


No i don't have my brother account now
But i search in the internet i found that if i sync my iphone then wanna to reinstal it again will be free


----------

